# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Niño repelente

## Pabel

Hola, me gustaría compartir con vosotros lo que seguramente fue la peor expriencia que he tenido hasta el momento con la magia (he tenido poca porque hace poco que la practico). Ayer por la tarde me quede a cuidar a un niño y se habia enterado que yo hacía magía (se lo habría dicho el padre), asi que me pidió que le hiciera trucos. El nio tenía 8 años. Total que me puse a hacerle un par de trucos, nada del otro mundo, como me dijo que le gustaban las cartes le hice un par con carta clave y la llave telequinésica que siempre impresiona ver algo moverse sólo. La verdad es que le gustaron mucho porque no se dió cuenta del truco, cosa que le fastió muchísimo porque el padre (repelenete al igual que el nió) por lo visto le habia explicado que los magos no hacían magia, que eran unos tramposos (palabras textuales), que sólo hacían trucos para engañar a la gente. El padre le había enseñado un par de trucos con las cartas (el niño no acertó a decirme cuales) para demostrarle que él tambén podía hacer magia. Así que como no consiguió averiguarme el truco tuve que aguantar dos horas al niño prácticamente gritando "quiero saber el truco", "dimelo", "enseñmelo".... ya no sabía que hacer. Después, como me vió guardar la llave y las cartas en mi cuarto (las tuve que guardar porque se empeño en que las cartas tenían algo metido dentro y me veía que como las pillara me quedaba sin baraja, por lo menos sin baraja entera) cada 30 segundos salía corriendo hacia mi cuarto para buscar "cosas de magía" como decía. Vamos que yo ya no sabía que decirle, que la magia sí existe, que los que no son magos no pueden hacer magia, que era muy dificil hacer lo que yo hacía.... pase las dos peores horas, por lo menos que recuerde, con un niño. Y todo gracias a un padre que le quita a su niño la ilusión por la magia. Me parece muy bien que le enseñe magia, pero transmitiéndole amor y respeto por la misma, cosa que seguro él no tiene, ya que creo que sólo quería hacerse el guay delante del niño. Me dais algún consejo para la próxima vez que me pase algo parecido (por mi salud espero que no sean muchas veces), porque la verdad reconozco que no supe reaccionar ante la situación. Saludos a todos.

----------


## manuel marquez

Hola!
Por que no analisas el tema desde otro punto de vista?
Quisas el niño no era ta jodido, estos niños son los que son mas faciles de manejar, ¿quizas a ti te falta experiencia? y no supiste como salir y entraste al trapo. El mago no tiene que retar ni responder nunca a un reto.
Un saludo

----------


## Boeder

Pues yo no creo que esto tenga que ver con lo que es la perdida de ilusión. Si no la perdida de educación. El padre lo que no le ha enseñado al niño es a guardar un respeto a los mayores y "que no todo en esta vida lo puedes tener porque tu quieras".

Solución, un buen grito a tiempo y ya esta.

Que una cosa es que piense que la magia no existe. Y otra cosa es que falte el respeto (que todos "faltan", pero leches, hay un limite) a su cuidadora.

----------


## shark

> Hola!
> Por que no analisas el tema desde otro punto de vista?
> Quisas el niño no era ta jodido, estos niños son los que son mas faciles de manejar, ¿quizas a ti te falta experiencia? y no supiste como salir y entraste al trapo. El mago no tiene que retar ni responder nunca a un reto.
> Un saludo


No que va, un niño de ese tipo es de lo mas facil de manejar.

¿Donde ha habido un reto?

me parece que hay gente que contesta los post sin tener ni la más remota idea.

pd: al niño no se le hace magia porque es un maleducado y ademas esta "contaminado" por lo que dice el padre. La proxima vez NO se le hace magia. ¿Por qué? porque no, faltaria más , tener que andar dando explicaciones a mocosos maleducados de 8 años.

----------


## manuel marquez

Hola!
No se si tu te dedicas profecionalmente a la magia o no?
yo si, 18 años de hacer magia, creo que me dan un poco de idea ¿no se?
Si adoctamos la actitud que tiu nos aconsejas, quizas en poco tiempo no nos queden espectadores ¿no?

Un saludo.

----------


## iñaki

Hola compañeros,este caso va mas alla de la magia, como bien dice Shark, el niño es un maleducado y TU decides si merece ver magia o no, faltaria mas. Totalmente deacuerdo con Boeder tambien.

 Llevar muchos años haciendo una profesion, no garantiza hacerla bien. Hay profesionales malos con mucha experiencia en todos los gremios. 
 Ojo, no digo que sea tu caso Manuel.

 Animo Pabel y sobre todo, hazte valer y respetar por los niños y los grandes.
 Un saludo

----------


## Inherent

> .... el padre (repelenete al igual que el nió) por lo visto le habia explicado que los magos no hacían magia, que eran unos tramposos (palabras textuales), que sólo hacían trucos para engañar a la gente.


... si a mí no me parece mal que en algún momento los padres expliquen a sus hijos que los magos solo hacen ilusiones, PERO de ahí a llamarlos tramposos - le ha faltado decir facinerosos, trileros, engañabobos - .... más bien podría darse cuenta, como bien me dijo una compañera de trabajo, que más vale que su hijo disfrute de un programa de 'nada x aqui' un sábado por la noche, que dejar que vea toda la basura que sale a esas horas por la TV en otros canales.

----------


## shark

> Hola!
> No se si tu te dedicas profecionalmente a la magia o no?
> yo si, 18 años de hacer magia, creo que me dan un poco de idea ¿no se?
> Si adoctamos la actitud que tiu nos aconsejas, quizas en poco tiempo no nos queden espectadores ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo.



En este caso particular:

¿me han contratado para una sesión de magia?

No

¿estoy trabajando como mago en este momento?

No

Creo que estas hablando de cosas diferentes, si quieres comentar como se trataria este tema cuando estamos en una actuación en profesional, pues lo hacemos, pero es que este no es el caso.

No se si me explico.

----------


## Pabel

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. La verdad esque creo que me precipite para hacerle magia. Hasta ese momento no habia tenido ningún problema con ningun niño para hacerle magia y crei que simplemente disfrutaría y pasariamos mejor la tarde los dos. La verdad esque tenia confianza con el niño (era conocido) y el niño ya ni te cuento la que tenía conmigo (no me tenía respeto ninguno) y debería que haberme parado y decir se termino la magia a la primera que me hizo. De ahora en adelante analizaré un poco mejor a la gente a la hora de hacerle magia.

----------


## ignoto

Por algún motivo que se me escapa, casi todo el mundo piensa que los niños son un público "fácil" a la hora de hacer magia.
Yo siempre he pensado que son el mejor público...pero el mas difícil.
A los adultos cualquier chuminada se la cuelas pero a los chavales...

----------


## BusyMan

> Solución, un buen grito a tiempo y ya esta.


Mejor dos tortas, ¿no?

----------


## teylor

> Mejor dos tortas, ¿no?


xD

----------


## august

> Iniciado por Boeder
> 
> Solución, un buen grito a tiempo y ya esta.
> 
> 
> Mejor dos tortas, ¿no?


La verdad es que sí, el problema es que está penado por la ley. Encima con el agravante que no es tu hijo.

Yo simplemente no le vovería a hacer ningún juego más y punto.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por Boeder
> 
> Solución, un buen grito a tiempo y ya esta.
> 
> 
> Mejor dos tortas, ¿no?



Mejor un botellazo (con botella vacia, para no perder algún que otro licor)

----------


## Bubby Barton

asdf

----------


## Boeder

QUE LO TIREN POR LA VENTANA!

QUE LO TIREN POR LA VENTANA!

----------


## Marko

> Mejor un botellazo (con botella vacia, para no perder algún que otro licor)


¡Jo! Y yo que pensaba que YO era hijueputa. :D Ya veo que los "angelitos" nos pueden sacar a todos de nuestras casillas, aunque sea solo de referencia, como en este caso.

Pabel, apréndete un par de esos acertijos que tú puedes hacer pero la "víctima" no, por ejemplo el nudo que se hace sin soltar las puntas de la cuerda o aquel otro con dos corchos entre los pulgares que luego se separan y dile al niño asqueroso: --Haz como yo, cariño, --y que te siga con implementos similares pero no le dejas ver la "trampa". Déjalo que se enrede y dile: --¡No, no, así no! Mira como lo hago yo.... --etcétera pero sin enseñarle la trampa.

Luego sacas algunos globos para hacer animalitos. Dependiendo de la marca hay siempre un color muy difícil de inflar. Lleva solo de ese color; asegúrate de que tú sí lo puedes inflar o ten algunos que hayas inflado antes con una bomba para que estén blanditos pero dale al niño solo globos "vírgenes" para que los sople el desgraciado. Luego cuando te vayas le dejas un par de ellos "para que practique".

Pensando un poquito se te pueden ocurrir más maldades como estas y peores. 

A ver, chicos, ¿qué más se les ocurre?

Marko

----------


## Boeder

Se me ocurre que vamos a traumatizar al niño. Enserio, mejor un grito y no hacerle magia.


...

O tirarle por la ventana...  :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo e la cuerda está bien....... pero para cogarle por los pulgares!!!!!!!!!!  :evil: 

Burradas aparte, lo del nudo sin soltar la cuerda no me parece mala idea. Si se hace con la suficiente teatralidad como para que no parezca que le estás tomando el pelo puede ser efectivo.

----------


## Marko

Claro.... Luego que haya "entendido" bien los movimientos le dejas la cuerda para que vaya practicando a ver si le sale.  :evil: 

Marko
P.D. Lo de los corchos entre los pulgares tampoco está mal. A mí me lo tuvieron que mostrar varias veces hasta que lo entendí.

----------


## BusyMan

Ejem... por supuesto lo de las dos tortas era un sarcasmo acerca de que ''un buen grito'' no creo que sea ni útil ni apropiado para un niño.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ejem... por supuesto lo de las dos tortas era un sarcasmo acerca de que ''un buen grito'' no creo que sea ni útil ni apropiado para un niño.



Ah, no era en serio?!?!?!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:  

No creo que hiciera falta la aclaración. La gente ya te conoce... (claro que entonces a lo mejor si que hacía falta...)


De todas formas no debemos olvidar que cada niño es un mundo y que lo que puede ser válido para unos puede no serlo para otros. Además, en ocasiones aconsejamos con demasiada gratuidad.

Pero intentar lo de la cuerda me sigue gustando....

----------


## Marko

> Ejem... por supuesto lo de las dos tortas era un sarcasmo acerca de que ''un buen grito'' no creo que sea ni útil ni apropiado para un niño.


Claro que nada de esto es apropiado... mejor es la tortura sicológica. Háganme caso y hagan lo de la cuerda.

Marko

----------


## Boeder

¿Un grito no es util para un niño?

Pues no se yo como vas a imponer tu voluntad entonces.... por favor, no me digas dialogando.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Jo pobre Pabel, con vuestros consjos se habra apuntado a una escuela de Karate en vez de a una de Mágia.

Bromas a parte, crios maleduacdos te encuentras muchas veces, me recuerdo a mi mismo diciendole a uno,predona te molestaria mucho bajarte del bafle, tengo que gritar en le próximo juego. (Y no es broma). Todos preguentan como lo hiciste, algunos se creen tus explicaciones otros no, a mi lo que mas me funciona cuando un crio se pone pesado en que le enseñe a hacer un juego, es decirle mas omnos, quieres aprender a hacer magia, esto es fabulos, primero saca buenas notas, despues el ingles que en magia es fundamental, las mates hay muchos jugos con base matematica..., el Lenguage para preparar las charlas... con todo esto ya te reconmedare algun libro, curiosamente ninguno te pide el titulo del libro

Magisaluditos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Un grito no es util para un niño?
> 
> Pues no se yo como vas a imponer tu voluntad entonces.... por favor, no me digas dialogando.


Tu no tienes hijos ¿verdad?

Si, cuando los tengas,  les vas a educar y vas a imponer tu voluntad y hacerte respetar a gritos... mejor no los tengas.

----------


## Boeder

Ella *no* era su madre.

Tu cuando te encuentras con unos crios, o cuidas de ellos, *no* eres su padre.


Por lo tanto *no* cuentas con el respeto y autoridad del que gozarían tus padres. Y su un niño empieza a faltarte al respeto porque no gozas de autoridad ante él, dialogando no la vas a conseguir. Asi que un buen metodo (a mi parecer) es dar un grito y hacerte el enfadado.

El niño comprende que se ha pasado el limite y normalmente rectifica, pide perdon etc.

¿Tu has tenido que cuidar de 15 niños que no ven en ti ninguna figura de autoridad? 

Si vas a ir solo con susurros y dialogos, mejor no lo hagas. Te acaban tomando por el pito del sereno y al final te vuelves loco (y gritas... pero de peor forma).


_Posdata_: Espero que no tenga que aclarar, que el grito no es la primera opción. Pero es evidente que en este caso en concreto, las espectativas de dialogo ya se habían terminado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estimado Boeder:

He estado tentado de escribir algo del tipo 'Te responderé cuando acabe de reirme' pero, sinceramente, tus comentarios me han causado más decepción que risa.

1.- Sé que N*O* es su madre
2.- Sé que cuando te encuentras con unos críos o cuido de ellos *NO* soy su padre.

Pero tu conclusión tras esas premisas es una soberana gilipollez. Das por sentado que respetan a sus padres por sus autoridad y yo pregunto ¿Seguro? Como tengan unos padres gritones te voy a contar yo el respeto que les tienen.... 

Cabe la posiblidad de que precisamente por ser un extraño me tuvieran más respeto que a sus propios padres. Cada niño es un mundo (lleno de circunsatancias, que diría Ortega) y, por tanto, no se peude dar nada por supuesto categoricamente como haces tú.

¿Me dices que si un niño me falta al respeto porque no tengo autoridad sobre él tengo que dar un buen grito y hacerme el enfadado? Sí señor! una manera cojonuda de demostrar mi autoridad! Más bien es una manera estupenda de darle una victoria y disfrutar sacándome de mis casillas y, por tanto, darle el mando de la situación.

Si crees que por darle un grito el niño va a comprender que se ha pasado del límite vas de culo. En un elevadísimo porcentaje de casos mejor siéntate a esperar que te pida perdón porque vas a tener que esperar muuuuuucho.

¿Cuidar de 15 nilños? Y de bastantes más. He sido monitor en unos campamentos en los que los padres 'aparcaban' a los niños para tener 15 días de descanso y te aseguro que he tenido que bregar con motines de todo tipo que sofoqué sin la necesidad de dar un solo grito.




> Si vas a ir solo con susurros y dialogos, mejor no lo hagas. Te acaban tomando por el pito del sereno y al final te vuelves loco (y gritas... pero de peor forma).


Esto es una  soplapollez.

¿En este caso concreto las espectatívas de diálogo se habían terminado? ¿Estás seguro?  :shock:  :(

----------


## ignoto

Si la emprendes a gritos con niños que padezcan síndrome de déficit de atención (el 5% de todos los niños en el primer mundo) estrás consiguiendo tres cosas:
1 - Que te hagan caso omiso (como el que oye llover, vamos) o se pongan a llorar sin entender, en ningún caso, por qué les gritas.
2 - Que les provoques una crisis de ansiedad y los padres te majen a palos o te demanden.
3 - Que todo el mundo se pregunte cómo es posible que alguien se haga cargo de un grupo de niños sin saber que esto le puede pasar.

Eso sin contar con que los padres gritones abndan y los niños no sólo no les hacen caso a ellos sino que a ti te harán menos aún.

También hay que tener en cuenta que los niños modernos viven inmersos en un mundo de ruido. Es habitual que hablen a gritos entre ellos y con los demás. Gritando simplemente te pones a su nivel.

Mi esposa tiene medio metro de estantería lleno de libros solamente sobre cómo tratar este tipo de situaciones y, desde luego, lo último es gritar.

Por supuesto, lo mejor es prevenir. La magia a niños se hace cuando se puede y no porque a un niño le de la gana.

En este caso en particular, me inclino por la solución de Marko con la matización de evitar mostrarse superior. Simplemente, mostrarse mágico.

----------


## BusyMan

> ¿Un grito no es util para un niño?


No, no es útil. ¿A ti te educaron así?

Yo tuve un poco de cada, gritos cayeron, claro, como a todos... y recuerdo perfectamente que no me servían de nada... me acojonaban, me hacían sentir inseguro, pero eso ni educa ni convence




> Pues no se yo como vas a imponer tu voluntad entonces..


Eso de imponer mi voluntad se lo dejo a Mussolinni o a Jesucristo. A mi me basta con pasar un rato majo mientras esté vivo.

Como habitualmente no suelo estar muy seguro de tener más razón que un niño de cinco años prefiero no imponer nada a nadie.




> por favor, no me digas dialogando.


Pues te iba a decir que dialogando.

Los niños son capaces de dialogar.

¿Tanto tiempo ha pasado como para que ya hayas olvidado de que cuando eras niño también tenías consciencia?

A los niños les gusta que se les trate como a seres humanos inteligentes y no como animales.
Hablar cara a cara con un niño o una niña funciona mucho mejor que un grito y ganarás su respeto ya que ven que tú les respetas a ellos.


Obviamente todo esto se va a la mierda si los niños están en un grupo grande.
Pero entonces gritar también es estúpido ya que no hay nada que hacer... mejor unirte al barullo y reirte un rato.

----------


## Boeder

Haber, todo esto parece muy bien argumentado. Y vale, teneis razón.

Pero es que yo he estado con grupos de niños, y cuando se empezinan en no hacer caso, no hay manera. Y hasta que no venia la profesora o uno de nosotros se ponía a gritar. Pues no paraban. 

Y bueno, pues yo me acuerdo de pequeño de ir a chinchar al profesor. De hablar cada 3 minutos aunque el dijese callar callar callar. Y cuando se enfadaba pues me acuerdo que me quedaba callado "me he pasado"

Es que no se, todo esto de las teorias psicologicas suena muy util y muy bonito. Pero cuando te toca cuidar a un niño maleducado, respondon y que encima va a fastidiarte. Pues no se como puedo utilizarlas. Y conozco muy pocas personas que puedan hacerlo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Obviamente todo esto se va a la mierda si los niños están en un grupo grande.
> Pero entonces gritar también es estúpido ya que no hay nada que hacer... mejor unirte al barullo y reirte un rato.


... lo cual es una opción muy válida.

a la que se podría añadir otra opción:

te callas, te sientas a un lado y les miras serio y callado o recoges los bártulos de la actividad con parsimonia (para que se den cuenta) o ... en definitiva, haces que se den cuenta de que les ignoras y que se ha acabado la actividad planeada. Normalmente funciona muy pero que muy bien. Cuando se callan (que lo hacen) les hablas bajito, con mucha tranquilidad y les invitas a considerar su actitud y... bueno, nos e puede resumir en un post el contenido de muchos de los libros mencionados por Ignoto. Como único resumen diré que esto SI funciona, los gritos No.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Haber, todo esto parece muy bien argumentado. Y vale, teneis razón.
> 
> Pero es que yo he estado con grupos de niños, y cuando se empezinan en no hacer caso, no hay manera. Y hasta que no venia la profesora o uno de nosotros se ponía a gritar. Pues no paraban. 
> 
> Y bueno, pues yo me acuerdo de pequeño de ir a chinchar al profesor. De hablar cada 3 minutos aunque el dijese callar callar callar. Y cuando se enfadaba pues me acuerdo que me quedaba callado "me he pasado"
> 
> Es que no se, todo esto de las teorias psicologicas suena muy util y muy bonito. Pero cuando te toca cuidar a un niño maleducado, respondon y que encima va a fastidiarte. Pues no se como puedo utilizarlas. Y conozco muy pocas personas que puedan hacerlo.


Una pregunta sin mala intención. ¿Cuantos años tienes y aqué te dedicas?. Es por tener una mejor visión sobre la discusión y no dar cosas por sentado con el riesgo de equivocarnos.

----------


## Boeder

Tengo 18 años. Estudio y hasta este año (que no tengo tiempo) he sido voluntario para grupos de trabajo los viernes. Y he cuidado niños de vez en cuando.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale. En ese caso haznos idem (caso, digo) y si vuelves a cuidar niños o a ir a grupos de trabajo mete los gritos en un cajón.

Te recomendaría que si vas a repetir la experiencia de participar en grupos de trabajo con niños te elyeras algún libro al respecto. Ignoto estará encantado de recomendarte alguno.

Popr cierto, tu experiencia personal sobre el efecto que causaban los gritos en ti no es aplicable ahora. Hay una casi generación por medio (contándo generación como 15 años aproximadamente) y las cosas han cambiado mucho en estos últimos años en loq eu a comportameinto infantil respecta.

Poco se peude añadir más salvo esperar que este intercambio de visiones le haya sido de utilidad a neustra amiga.   :Wink:

----------


## Marko

> a la que se podría añadir otra opción:
> 
> te callas, te sientas a un lado y les miras serio y callado o recoges los bártulos de la actividad con parsimonia (para que se den cuenta) o ... en definitiva, haces que se den cuenta de que les ignoras y que se ha acabado la actividad planeada. Normalmente funciona muy pero que muy bien. Cuando se callan (que lo hacen) les hablas bajito, con mucha tranquilidad y les invitas a considerar su actitud y... bueno, nos e puede resumir en un post el contenido de muchos de los libros mencionados por Ignoto. Como único resumen diré que esto SI funciona, los gritos No.


Actuando profesionalmente ante niños, cuando encuentro un grupo muy indiciplinado, hago algo similar a lo que dice Patrick: Cuando veo que no se puede hacer nada --pero absolutamente nada-- entonces simplemente los ignoro. Pongo el piloto automático y prosigo con la presentación sin escuchar ni ver nada hasta terminar, cobrar e irme. Todo menos gritarle a los niños lo cual sé por experiencia que no funciona y además lo altera a uno. Y vamos, ¿cómo un adulto supuestamente maduro va a dejarse alterar por unos críos?

Otra cosa que he notado en el caso de algún colega cercano: si gritas a los niños, pierdes la paciencia, etcétera entonces será totalmente notorio para los padres presentes que no has podido controlar la situación, incluyendo al más importante: al que te contrató.

A mi colega la madre del cumpleañero le reclamó que no hubiera podido manejar la situación y lo que siguió fue una discusión un tanto desagradable en la que mi amigo le aclaró que nadie lo había contratado como niñero y que lo que tenían que hacer era educar mejor a sus hijos. Yo, que había ido a acompañar a mi amigo, no sabía donde meterme de la vergüenza.

Por el contrario, si uno se pone en "neutral" y continúa como si nada la situación tiene más posibilidades de pasar desapercibida.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

aunque la respuesta de Marko se desvía un poco del contexto inicial del que hablábamos (el lo lleva al entorno de una actuación profesinoal), sus comentarios son de agradecer.

Ciertamente puedes encontrarte no ya con uno, sino con un montón (incluso todos) de espectadores (niños y/o adultos) repelentes. En ese caso: Piloto automático y dignidad. Si alguien ha de quedar en evidencia, que sean ellos. Siempre habrá quien sepa reconocer tu profesionalidad y hablará bien de ti. Con gritos y conflictos se te cierran las puertas.

----------


## coolerfun

Desde luego Patrik no puede tener mas razón, os lo digo por que he trabajado con niños mucho tiempo, y cuando la cosa se complica no hay nada como no hacer caso, hay que tener en cuenta que los niños exteriorizan mas sus estados de animo que los adultos y la mayoría de las veces esos alborotos vienen dados por un estado de ansiedad, lo que hay que hacer es calmar y gritando no solo no se calma sino que se altera aun mas. 
En cuanto a hacer magia o cualquier otra cosa como jugar al parchís, a un niño rebelde o no, debemos dejar claro el principio de autoridad y si no la tenemos debemos evitar llevar acabo la actividad.

----------


## magomurga

ehhh!!!!!
Yo soy niño (por lo menos mentalmente, y espero serlo durante muuucho tiempo mas) y se dialogar!!!!

Venga, yo pieso que lo mejor es hablalo, ami, en cuanto me pegan un grito un interuptor se pone en off y dejo de acer caso, colocado la directa de aentir con la cabeza.....
nose... que paerce que no pero tienen consciencia....

----------


## humorymagia

Yo, personalmente no le haría mas magia... y directamente, NEUTRO ante su actitud!!! eso si, la educación ante todo! y de eso tiene mucha culpa los padres...

----------


## J.R.

Para tratar con niños con éxito y no morir e el intento lo mejor es pensar como un niño.

Dentro de mi pensamiento infantil, solo veo que si a un niño le llevas la contraria consigues una rabieta o similar. En ocasiones este es el único camino ante un niño, pero si lo que buscamos es divertirles esta apuesta por la imposición de autoridad no es la adecuada. Desde mi humilde punto de vista, de “un niño de 30 años” (como diría Miliki) la forma de actuar seria satisfacerle. Aquí viene la parte difícil, ¿el que quiere? Que le enseñes el truco. Pues eso es lo que hay que hacer, repite el juego con todo lujo de detalles (evidentemente sin decir el secreto). Utiliza pistas falsas, pero convincentes (el objetivo es ganarte su confianza y obtener su respeto). Invítale a repetirle juego, como es evidente no lo lograra, nuevamente lo repites y para el con detalle y explicándole alguna historia en la cual el mago es el único que consigue el éxito en el juego (algo parecido a la historia del Rey Arturo y la Espada). 

El niño consigue su intención conocer el truco, pero entiende que no esta capacitado para realízalo porque la Magia solo la hacen los magos, hasta ese momento eras un amig@ que le hacia trucos y ahora eres un Mag@ que le deleita con la Magia. Tenemos que buscar que los niños no se sientan engañados, pero si que quieran vivir en un Mundo Mágico, tenemos que darles ilusión.

----------


## Kirara

Bueno he leido lo de tu experiencia y la verdad por problemas de tiempo (me tengo que ir de aqui nada a trabajar) no me ha dado tiempo de leer todas las opiniones y respuestas que te han dado, pero queria decir un par de cosas. Antes de nada decir que NO tengo NI IDEA de magia, soy 100% novata, pero si tengo idea de niños y un poco de psicologia infantil (estoy estudiando para ser maestra de infantil).
Asi que por favor si digo algun disparate no os tireis en cima de mi yugular.... jejeje me refiero a que si digo algo raro explicadmelo pero no me mateis... jejeje

El año pasado estube trabajando de canguro y se lo dificil que es cuando los niños se emperran en que quieren hacer una cosa y no aquello que tu les "mandas". Creo que en tu caso yo habria planteado la sesion de magia de un modo distinto (aun que remarco que no tengo ni idea...), creo que en lugar de hacerlo porque él lo pide, en el caso de un niño que cree que somos unos tramposos, deberiamos plantearlo desde el angulo de hacerle recuperar la ilusion. Creo que podriamos tratar de hacerle trucos asequibles para su edad pero a la vez que le impresionen lo suficiente como para que se cuestione si las enseñanzas de su padre son las mas correctas.
Con eso no quiero decir que tengamos que desacreditar al padre delante del niño, sino simplemente hacerle ver que si, que la magia tiene "trampa", pero que si en lugar de buscar la "trampa" nos dejamos llebar por la magia disfrutamos mas. Por otro lado, quiere saber el truco? Y si le convertimos en "complice"? Hagamosle ver que los magos no somos tramposos y que si, hacemos "trampa" pero que al hacerlo ilusionamos a la gente. Sigue queriendo saber el truco? Y si se lo enseñamos? Podemos enseñarselo para que lo haga a sus compañeros de clase eso si, siempre marcando que un mago nunca revela sus secretos.
Quiza una solucion que hubieses tenido en un caso asi es hacerle hacer magia a el. Una vez aqui tienes varias opciones:
1. enseñarle un truco lo suficientemente complicado como para que no le salga y entendia que no solo se necesita saber el truco sino tambien tener habilidad.
2. Enseñarle o hacer complice de un truco asequible para el y que cuando llegue el padre se lo hagais entre los dos para dejar al padre con un palmo de nariz.

Bueno creo que eso era todo lo que quiera comentar... espero que no vuelvas a tener una situacion como esa...
SUERTE a todos

----------


## mencey

Hya varias cosas del amigo Patrick que me han gustado y en las cuales tiene más razón que un santo. Al leer el post inicial me puse a recordar si en mi infancia me habian caido bofetadas o gritos y la respuesta fué sí. Pero también recordé que si mi padre decía "a las 8 en casa" yo estaba a las 7:59 y rezaba por no llevar atrasado el reloj (y no, no recuerdo a mi padre con temor ni mis problemas mentales son por su culpa :P ). También recordé que a los 18 me dijeron en mi casa que los dos brazos y piernas que Dios me había dado estaban para moverlos así que si quería un ordenador o dinero para mis gastos que hiciese algún trabajillo. Los niños de hoy en día son pequeños egoistas que no son capaces de pensar en el prójimo y desconocen el respeto hacia sus mayores. por eso no puedes usar tus propias experiencias para tratar con ellos porque...te separa todo un mundo del que la MTV tiene la culpa (por poner un ejemplo  :Smile1:  ).

Sin embargo no creo que ninguno nos hayamos muerto de "bofeteaditis aguda" cuando eramos niños ni tengamos ningún problema mental, no? ( y aquí Patrick que se guarde el chiste fácil, jejeje).

Que se puede esperar de ese niño teniendo semejante padre? lo raro sería que el niño hubiese salido con una educación exquisita. Cuando uno está ejerciendo como mago lo mejor es recoger los bartulos y esperar, e incluso largarse. Si eres canguro y no te puedes ir puedes ignorarlo hasta que se relaje, intentar tratarlo como un adulto y razonar con él (muchos niños están cansados de que se les trate como si fueran tontos y cuando comprenden el porqué de las cosas cambian de actitud) o TOREARLE como sugiere Marko, una cuidadora seguro que es capaz d tenerle entretenido durante un par de horas con juegos imposibles de reproducir u otras actividades que despierten su curiosidad(te lo digo por experiencia personal pues tengo que hacerlo todos los dias). Esa es mi humilde opinión. Saludos.

P.D.: hombre busyman!!!! las comparaciones son odiosas, pero comparar a Jesucristo con Mussolinni se lleva la palma de todas!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------

